# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [Gold] Treasures in Pandaria! Easy 1500g & experience

## roeliekt

There are hidden treasures spread all over Pandaria rewarding gold, experience and grey trash items that sell for gold.
I've gotten the list with names of the items from another site. The only thing i did was to sum them up according to zone and the fastest route to visit all of the spawn points and create the images.
_One other good thing to know, I've read that the treasures are character-phased. This means looting a treasure doesn't affect the treasures on other characters. They will still be there! (Going to confirm this tonight but as far as I've read other persons looting will not effect your treasure)_

Done the run 2 times now over a time-lapse of about 2 days and received around *1500 gold* and *15% exp* (@ 89) each run. 

I'm not at home right now so i still have a few items not listed by zone but i'll do that tonight. I'll also create a tomtom waypoint list when i get home.

_Also, the names are clickable hyperlinks to the wowhead object page._
*Kun-lai Summit*
Statue of Xuen
Ancient Mogu Tablet
Rikktik's Tiny Chest
Stolen Sprite Treasure
Hozen Treasure Cache
Terracotta Head (check the area, multiple spawn places)
Lost Adventurer’s Belongings

*Townlong Steppes*
Abandoned Crate of Goods
Hardened Sap of Kri'vess (check the area, multiple spawn places)
Amber Encased Moth

*Valley of the Four Winds*
Virmen Treasure Cache

*The Veiled Stair*
The Hammer of Folly

*The Jade Forest*
Pandaren Ritual Stone
Ancient Pandaren Tea Pot
Lucky Pandaren Coin

*Items not listed according to zone yet*
Stack of Papers
Forgotten Lockbox
Offering of Rememberance _- Spelling mistake by blizzard?_
Boat-Building Instructions
Stash of Gems

An overview of the Pandaria map including the path you'll follow when going through the list order-wise:
 <---- CLICKABLE!

----------


## roeliekt

*Images which should make the pathing easier.* 
As i said the TomTom coordinates for the treasures are coming later this evening.







Is there any spoiler tag?

----------


## xxsamxx86

A nice post but this was posted before without links and map but coords instead. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...treasures.html (1500g in an hour with new treasures)

----------


## roeliekt

> This was posted before without links and map but coords instead. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...treasures.html (1500g in an hour with new treasures)


Very strange, i did not find this by searching for; Treasures pandaria or Grey treasures. Search function bugged?

----------


## xxsamxx86

Its on the 4th page so not too far in. Yours does look nicer with pics and links though  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Psypher93

Nice post  :Cool:  +Rep

----------


## why2004007

It's really good for us to get the treasure.
But I think you can only loot it for one time.
After I get the gray,I never see it any more.

----------


## DeathComesForU

Been looking for maps for this for a while now.
You deserve some rep. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Ifritzero

can confirm that it does not effect other characters that want to loot the treasures 
is there a respawn time on these or is it just a bonus ?

----------


## DexeN

Thx +rep !

----------


## ev0

Honestly the other guide was TL;DR... Pictures kept me here. Thanks

----------


## rr2109

Repost with pictures = ok, good to know. I honestly thought coordinates and a step by step guide was more helpful but all the same nice maps.

Also in jade forest you forgot the ship in the very south containing 100g, Forgotten lockbox is upstair in the tavern in the mists, and also worth noting nirmen treasure cache in valley is very difficult without flight and is quite hidden.

----------


## qaxs

Thanks, good work  :Smile:

----------


## Portnoia

Anyone have a honorbuddy profile to farm this?

----------


## tittypop

repost but great guide! thanks

----------


## Sensisativa

Just get the Handynotes addon with Lost & Found plugin. Puts all of them on your map.

----------


## DarkLinux

Nice work! Thanks!

----------


## radarlove

Been checking the spots 1 week after I picked up the first batch..
They seem NOT to respawn. So I wonder how you could have done the route twice and get 1500 gold ;-)

----------


## Wiids

> Been checking the spots 1 week after I picked up the first batch..
> They seem NOT to respawn. So I wonder how you could have done the route twice and get 1500 gold ;-)


With an alt perhaps?

----------


## nerfmeplease

> Anyone have a honorbuddy profile to farm this?


There is no point for an HB profile, you can only loot them once. far better ways with HB to make 1500G in an hour of travel.

----------


## mescalinez

been searching a guide with pictures for some time now. .. helped me a lot. 
+rep for u bro

----------

